# BMW 4 Series Exhaust Conversion.... Thoughts on Workmanship?



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Wanted the dual outlet exhaust (435i) look for my 420d.



So emailed the local exhaust dealer in Stockport (Manchester) the following picture to consider the existing back box and suitably advise as to what could be done. Plenty of room under there.



Yes we can modify it to a dual outlet, came the response. The cost will be £250.00. Great, I said lets get it booked in.

In the mean time, I buy a 435i diffuser from BMW at £100.00.

2 weeks later on (Saturday) arrive at the garage at 11am and closer inspection, the price goes up to £300.00 as "more work was required". Apparently.

By 1pm, the results of this garage's time and effort are as follows.



The mechanic/ exhaust fitter was unable to re-fit the diffuser from the underside rear of the vehicle after tinkering with the exhaust. The vehicle also now buffets at speed on the motorway.

On getting the vehicle home I took a closer look at their work.



Essentially, a pipe has been run from the existing back box outlet to a second exhaust on the right.

The pipe is running below the back box (not sure why it has been run here and not via another less visible path), not much above the ground, clearly visible from behind the vehicle. The exhaust tips are also not straight and protroude to make the car appear to be a wheel barrow from some angles.



So question is, would you be happy with £300.00 spent on that and do you have any thoughts on the job that has been carried out?

Am I expecting too much for my hard earned £300.00 or have I had my pants pulled down? What would you expect for that sum?

Emailed the garage Monday morning that I am not happy. No response. Rang the garage Monday PM asking what are they going to do about it. Mechanic who answered the phone needs to speak to his colleague. Emailed the garage again Tuesday AM requesting a response. No response as yet.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks terrible fom underneath, as it was just for looks, how does it sound ? probably no difference.
Hoggy.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looks terrible fom underneath, as it was just for looks, how does it sound ? probably no difference.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,

Thought you may be first on the scene with this one! 

Doesn't sound any different to my ear. :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Danny, Get them to reduce the length of the tips & will look better & still sound no different.
I assume it was just for looks, which of course is important.
Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks a poor job to me.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sorry that is a shocking job for £300!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Thats appalling... And all it would take was a reasonably sized speed bump to rip it off.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think I would be wanting my money back


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

That's awful , looks very amateurish to me . As said above one decent height speed bump and it will rip it off :?


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

By way of update- had a moan to the garage and agreed a 50% refund. Relatively happy with that and now for a proper custom back back probably from Pipewerx.

Thank you to all those who contributed with insight into the above and once again this forum shows its maturity of the inhabitants.

Your thoughts were much appreciated.


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

How are you going to get them to route the extra outlet? Maybe remove that back box entirely and see if you can fit a round silencer further back the line?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Not too far from you... but i got a custom Quad exhaust fitted to my BMW Z4 from these guys near Nottingham:

http://www.stainless-exhaust.com/contact-us/

They did a fantastic job on my car - new backbox and a T off for a quad setup.


----------

